# Climate control is out of control!



## popcornbutterpants (Sep 28, 2005)

I am having a very strange and annoying issue with my 200 TQ 10v. It has been getting cold lately and I have been needing to use the heat. When I turn on the climate control it turns on at the usual 74 degrees but when I turn it on to "auto" which im assuming should turn on the heat I can feel the engine kick in harder like the AC is being turned on which im assuming shouldn"t happen when the heat is turned on and then very cold air comes out and does not warm up at all! I noticed that my outside temperature on the display is very off could this be a problem? also unless my temperature gauge is very messed up my car is running at way to cold of a temperature... is there any kind of sense that may need to be replaced either inside the engine or the outside temperature sensor? any help would be greatly appreciated!
-Freezing in Michigan-


----------



## 1979GTI16V (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: Climate control is out of control! (popcornbutterpants)*

I have no help for you but I too have an issue with my climate control on my 5000. it will be fine for a while but after it seems to get to temp it starts to cool the interior even on ECON. either it is too hot or too cold......WTF?


----------



## yodasfro (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Climate control is out of control! (popcornbutterpants)*


_Quote, originally posted by *popcornbutterpants* »_also unless my temperature gauge is very messed up my car is running at way to cold of a temperature... is there any kind of sense that may need to be replaced either inside the engine 
 Sounds like you either have a sticky thermostat or the wrong 80c thermostat opposed to the correct 87c T-stat. Replace and report back.


----------



## popcornbutterpants (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: Climate control is out of control! (yodasfro)*

Yes mine runs very similarly it will run warm occasionally but then cool down after a bit and stay cool... even when set to warm or econ


----------



## 1979GTI16V (Sep 22, 2001)

*Re: Climate control is out of control! (popcornbutterpants)*

I am thinking mine is a problem with the programmer. I took the cable off for the heater flap and pulled it to hot then drove it. it cooked the crap out of me! so I know mine isn't the thermostat or the heater box. and mine keeps kicking out codes for connection to the heater motor too


----------

